# Electric Fencing



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Asking those of you who have experience to please share info on your set up including what kind of charger~power level etc. We would like to go with direct plug in. Solar not an option with most fenced areas in shade. Tips for installation and maintenance or any links to fence planning that helped you would be welcome too. We have a thousand gates...input on gate set ups? Thanks!
Lee


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I need input also, my goats are escaping badly!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Premier1supplies.com is a GREAT resource. Also, if you call them, they are very helpful over the phone. We haven't used them for goat fencing to this point, but have electric fencing around our orchard because of the deer, and they were fabulous.


----------



## Drambo (Feb 23, 2013)

I've used electric for big and small goats. It can be very frustrating. My Nigerians seem to fit under it no matter how low I put a strand and the Boerswalked through it unless the strands were only 8 inches apart. They also go under if there was even the slightest dip in the gound. For me the best solution was 24" welded wire fence with electric above it. It stopped the big goats from jumping and kept the little ones from scooting under.

I also get all my fencing supplies from Premier1. They are awsome. They have the electric mesh fencing,and while I haven't used it,my friend does and it keeps her guys in while giving the the flexibility to move the pasture around needed.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool, thank you, I will look that up.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

There is another company called Kencove that also has the electric netting fence and it is just as many "lines" if not more than Premier for less money - and the reviews are good too.

We use that for the pigs as we rotate them fairly often. For the goats what we have found works best is field fencing with electric at the top a few inches above and a strand about 6-8 inches from the ground in the front of the field fence. That keeps them off the fence but the field fence provides that physical "barrier" they need.

When I tried just electric (6 strands) they would go thru it - I guess it was worth the jolt - plus their hair protects them some if they can get their heads thru safely.

I wouldn't want any fencing without the electric but other than the netting, haven't found the electric sufficient on it's own.

We have a Zabara 15 mile charger in the barn and just feed everything off that - having jumpers and such when needed. We dig under gates and lay the wires in pvc conduit.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We have adequate fencing to attach a hot wire to. We have 42 inch field fencing with 2 strands of barb on top but we have a new group of neighborhood dogs that are causing our LGdogs to stand on the fence and the next step will be over the fence. I do not want my dogs out of the fence. Ever. Trying to prevent that but since the rest of the world lets theirs run wild and harass livestock it is rather difficult. 

We plan to put extenders on the posts to hold a hot wire inside the fence to prevent jumping on it but know nothing about the chargers and there are so many options it is mind boggling. Thank you for the info on the charger Lori and the gate solution too. Thanks for any additional input.
Lee


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Lee,

We use a fence of hot wire with 9 strands starting at about 4 inches off the ground spaced at about 6 inches apart. This keeps the bucks in check and they do respect it. We use a 4ft no climb horse fence topped with 3 strands of 4pt barbed wire. We put a hot wire on the outside extended out from the posts to stop the curious and a strand of hot at the top around 8ft to stop the jumpers. A couple of weeks ago I noticed that the charger sounded funny. I found what I suspect was a cougar attempt at infiltration into the doe pen. It apparently made an attempt at jumping over but the barbed wire stopped him by entangling him, then it fell into the lower hot wire which probably hurt a good bit. It eventually broke the 12ga hot wire and departed. I know this because I found fur on the barbs. LOL. We use a fence charger from TSC made by Zareba good for 50 miles ~8-9000 volts I think. It does hurt. Ask me how I know. This setup was a lot of work to set up but by all accounts, It worked. I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Don! Don't you know we don't have cougar in these parts  
Don't tell fish and game!

Lee


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Lee,

Yeah, this is the same entity that told me I wasn't "allowed" to shoot them either. Unfortunately, they're prevalent here in S. Texas along with that dreaded chupacabra.

Don


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

For my bucks I actually have them pastured behind 5 strands of regular electric and wide tape for visibility. It keeps them in except for during rut, and I sold the one buck who wouldn't stay put. I also used some premier fencing to line the regular electric fence this fall, so in effect, I had two fences, but it was easy to do since the posts were push in and it kept everybody in. I'm getting ready to take the mesh fence down to put up another pasture for the pigs, and will just leave up the electric wire for the summer and the weathers will stay in it. My girls would not stay in it. I tried the mesh and it worked but you have to keep in on 24/7 and don't ever let them see you go over it. I did not have a gate as mine was temporary and I climbed over at feeding and milking time....they never would really stay in it. Thank God they are behind field fencing now with cattle panels in the most high-traffic area. I absolutely hate the plastic mesh fence with a passion for the goats but it works wonderfully for the pigs and horses....anything but goats!


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2012)

We use 5 strands of electric around the back pasture/woods and it works pretty well for us. However traveling deer gave us a hard time for the first few yrs - they apparently had a path that took some time for them to change - they would run thru the fence and usually break a few strands.
The 5 strands has worked well for us, we have a Zareba charger from TSC too, one of the stronger ones.
For gates - I bought a roll of thick wire encased in black plastic and bury this under the gate after hooking it to the bottom electric strand. Works great. Not sure if I got it at TSC.
Also, the wire mesh fence from Premier - I LOVE it. Has built-in posts, is great for moving around to let goats eat away at overgrowth, and does keep them contained. But my horses do NOT respect it.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, a cougar? A friend I know in Michigan's UP has issues with bears. Central Ohio seems so bland, so safe.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

*cougar*

wow, scarey, cougars, bears and the dreaded whatever the h_ll that other thing is. i will take ohio any day.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Get a fence charger with at least .7 joules, any thing smaller and it wont phase them. I use a 2 joule for my goats & LGD. We also use 7/8" braided electric tape instead of wire, they tend to forget the wire is there, they see the tape and leave it alone.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't skimp on the quality of charger. 
http://www.jefferspet.com/parmak-model-se-5-super-energizer/camid/LIV/cp/P2-PA/

This one has stood the test of 10 year use for us. We have had to mail it back for repairs after a bad lightening strike but it is still going strong and can power two properties, my parent next door and ours. It has contained everything from horses, cows, pigs, goats ect. For dogs we do a top and bottom wire-to stop jumping and digging. For gates I prefer splicing in an insulated wire and burying it in a shallow trench underneath. Option two is going of the top using two extra tall posts or boards on each side. Insulators at the top support the span of wire. Sometimes this is quicker to get up, and easier on wider things like driveways. We do a lot of summer fencing that comes down in the winter, so getting things set up and taken down easily is key. 
side note: I have successfully fenced goats in 100% hot wire for the past 3 summers on seasonal pasture using the step in posts and 5 strands of wire. I think nubians may be a little easier than some of the other breeds. Mine just don't seem to be jumpers and they are really wimpy and don't like the shock pain-lol!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I have two pastures in Hotwire. One was about 14-15 acres at one time the other is about two acres and been up for around 5-7 years..

We used PVC for insulators/post by drill holes in the the PVC and attaching the wire.

I had this detailed, but somehow deleted my post. I will see if I can post pics from my phone.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

My goats are now in an updated electric fence. I did use smooth wire to go between them as ground wires, but it seems to be working...except for the 2 minis that feel the grass is better on the other side...dogs? what dogs :really . I'm getting ready to add on to make more pasture area and to give the horse her own "room". I'm not fond of welded wire fencing, as it really is just crap, BUT, if you stretch it nicely, mount your electric connectors to your posts (we use 'T' posts with wood at the corners) then mount your welded wire on the connectors....well all I can say is WOW, does it work. You want to make sure that you use enough connectors on the posts to keep the fencing from sagging in, towards the posts and grounding out. On the corner posts, I use the porcelain "eyes" and use electric fence wire to make the connection to the corner posts. You can also use pvc pipe that has been heated with a heat gun and bent to go around the fence post to run you wire. With this set up, you do have to make sure that you spray under the fence line with weed killer so that nothing will touch the fence, or make sure that your fencer will burn through weeds and grass. You don't have to put the fence on the ground, leaving a couple of inches between it and the ground. If anything tries to go under it, ZAP. When I had this type of fencing around my pot bellied pigs pen, I found a few dead rat snakes that tried to squeeze under it and got zapped. 

Hope you can understand my instructions and hope they help :biggrin


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe this will work.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

What a neat idea with the PVC, Samantha!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is so interesting about mounting the welded wire on the connectors! Wow is right! 
And the PVC idea is fascinating too. Thank you so much for sharing all that great info.
Esp about the chargers- it was where I had so many questions.
Lee


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Suzie,

I really like the idea of charging the entire fence. Very cool. Exactly what type of connector did you use to fasten the fence to the T-post? I use those yellow plastic ones. Are these strong enough to support the fence and any goat/predator impact?

Thank You

Don


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Lonestar Sky said:


> Suzie,
> 
> I really like the idea of charging the entire fence. Very cool. Exactly what type of connector did you use to fasten the fence to the T-post? I use those yellow plastic ones. Are these strong enough to support the fence and any goat/predator impact?
> 
> ...


Yes, I used the plastic connectors that just snap on the T-posts. I found the short ones were better than the "extended" ones. The longer ones give more "sway" and you don't want that. You would be surprised at how strong the fence really is. I don't think anything is going to hit the fence hard enough to pop it off. BUT if they hit it once, they won't want to repeat the process :biggrin Dogs usually go up and "sniff" the fence and one of my ex-border collies used to like to grab fencing and pull on it. He tried it once with the electrified one and once was all it took. If you think about it, most animals will want to check out the fence before attempting to challenge it. Well, except for a border collie that has no sense at all  , so when they go to check it out they get their lesson learned. When I had horned pygmies, I know they wouldn't challenge the pig fencing that was adjacent to the goat yard.

One thing I will add is that I did NOT use field fencing, I used the 2x4 horse fencing. Welded was much cheaper than knotted, and the welded did fine since there wasn't any strain on it due to it being electrified.

We did try using pvc pipe poles and drilling holes for the wire. I found that it just didn't hold up well. I think that if there was a way to use a thicker pvc or filling it with silicon to give more stability, it would have worked better for us. I'm glad to see that some people are finding that it works well for them because it would be a cost effective way to fence an area off.


----------

